
AOL Increasing Dial-Up Fees - sah
http://www.informationweek.com/news/services/data/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=208801963
======
bdotdub
What's interesting about this is that people are still using dialup!

Did a quick Google search ... "10 percent of U.S. Internet users on dial-up"

